# Teal Blue



## wizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Made it over a period of a few mornings.. It's Teal Blue Vintage Cebloplast with a #6 Bock nib. I wanted to thank Roy (OKLAHOMAN) for the complimentary nib and feed and Justin (Timebandit AKA Sensei) for the clip. There are a few things that I would do differently had I to make this pen again.. Still so much to learn. Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## Rounder (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like you are getting the hang of it Doc. Very, very nice.


----------



## terryf (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn fine vintage pen you've crafted there Doc, one that I'm sure any FP user would be happy to carry!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Looks like you are getting the hang of it Doc. Very, very nice.



Randy, Thanks!! Still working on it! Lot's to learn yet...I have a great Sensei:biggrin:. Doc



terryf said:


> Damn fine vintage pen you've crafted there Doc, one that I'm sure any FP user would be happy to carry!! Thanks for sharing



Terry, Thanks so much!! Doc


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy smokes Doc! that looks fantastic!!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 12, 2011)

Great pen Doc!! Good to see you back!! I havent seen you making pens in a while!! Im glad you are back on the horse. You did a great job on this!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 12, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Holy smokes Doc! that looks fantastic!!



Seamus, Thanks for the encouragement!! Regards, Doc



Timebandit said:


> Great pen Doc!! Good to see you back!! I havent seen you making pens in a while!! Im glad you are back on the horse. You did a great job on this!!



Justin, Thanks so much! I couldn't have done this without you!! Work has been really overwhelming and haven't been able to get as much shop time.
Really miss it. My secretary as well as my wife tell me that I'm not as nice to be around when I haven't had my "pen making fix". Regards, Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 12, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Great pen Doc!! Good to see you back!! I havent seen you making pens in a while!! Im glad you are back on the horse. You did a great job on this!!





wizard said:


> Justin, Thanks so much! I couldn't have done this without you!! Work has been really overwhelming and haven't been able to get as much shop time.
> Really miss it. My secretary as well as my wife tell me that I'm not as nice to be around when I haven't had my "pen making fix". Regards, Doc



Sure you could have!! You just needed some encouragement!:biggrin: And im sure she is just exaggerating right......right.....right:biggrin:


----------



## dgscott (Oct 12, 2011)

Very good job! I like the fact that the finial extends some length above the clip -- "Teases" an onlooker as it peeks out of a pocket.

Keep it up!
Doug


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey..great to see you Doc!  Love the new pen, it looks awesome!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great! Keep pushing the boundary!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## renowb (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW! Doc, that is nice! I was having withdrawals not seeing your stuff on here lately! Good to see ya!


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 12, 2011)

NICE!!!  Way to go, Doc, an awesome kitless pen, came out excellent!

Ken


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 12, 2011)

renowb said:


> WOW! Doc, that is nice! I was having withdrawals not seeing your stuff on here lately! Good to see ya!



Ditto!!!!


----------



## Toni (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful pen Doc!! Sure miss seeing your work!! Talk soon


----------



## EarlD (Oct 12, 2011)

Sweeeet!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew we'd see you back here, all you needed was breakfast with an Italian. Between Justin and you I might one day make a pen as nice as that..


----------



## PenPal (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Doc,

Been off air new provider just now.

I like your Mutant Ninja Pen in every way what was old is now new as all styles recycle from time to time. What is apparent is good old workmanship, the matching clip and nib,
your threads are neat as well. Pics difficult with silver involved I know.

Vintage is new now as always cycles the old back with all the nostalgia associated.

Me at 77 I can recall fountain pens as they were and are now used to be in primary school responsible as the ink monitor to mix and distribute the ink to the ink wells set in the desk corners.Still remember the number of stick pens in the ceilings above waiting to fall down when least expected and the expletives used when the fountain bladders let go in the white shirts.

Ah progress as we yearn for the good old days. Some were real tough WW2, Korea, Vietnam
shortages etc.

Love your work and understand the need for R&R.

KInd regards Peter.


----------



## wizard (Oct 13, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Very good job! I like the fact that the finial  extends some length above the clip -- "Teases" an onlooker as it peeks  out of a pocket.
> 
> Keep it up!
> Doug


 
    Doug, Thanks so much for the encouraging comments! I'm trying different sizes and shapes on finials. I really admire your work !!!! Regards, Doc



workinforwood said:


> Hey..great to see you Doc!  Love the new pen, it looks awesome!


 
   Thanks Jeff!!



Drstrangefart said:


> Looks great! Keep pushing the boundary!


 
  Thanks Allan!!



Constant Laubscher said:


> Beautiful pen!


 
 Thanks Constant!! 



renowb said:


> WOW! Doc, that is nice! I was having withdrawals  not seeing your stuff on here lately! Good to see ya!



Bill, Thanks so much!!..LOL...I'm starting to have withdrawal symptoms too...


----------



## wizard (Oct 13, 2011)

drgoretex said:


> NICE!!!  Way to go, Doc, an awesome kitless pen, came out excellent!
> 
> Ken


 
    Ken, Thanks so much!! Coming from you that means a lot!. Doc



PR_Princess said:


> renowb said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Doc, that is nice!  I was having withdrawals not seeing your stuff on here lately! Good to  see ya!
> ...


 
   Dawn, Thanks so much!..LOL...I'm missing seeing my shop...and seeing way too much of my office. Regards, Doc



Toni said:


> Beautiful pen Doc!! Sure miss seeing your work!! Talk soon


 
  Toni, Thanks so much. Will call you!:redface:



EarlD said:


> Sweeeet!


 
 Thanks Earl!! 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> I knew we'd see you back here, all you needed  was breakfast with an Italian. Between Justin and you I might one day  make a pen as nice as that..


 
Thank you Roy...With Justin as a teacher and that quick mind of  yours...you are well on your way. LOL...Roy, Breakfast with you and  Diane was a jump start...finished at the hospital...went home and  finished the pen for your nib.:biggrin:. It was good to see you and Di again. Regards, Doc



pwhay said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> Been off air new provider just now.
> 
> ...



Peter, Thank you so much!! Your eloquence and ability to give perspective to  the person and their work  in relation to the historical backdrop of our ancestors is amazing. Your words always strike a chord within me like no other.   Regards, Doc


----------



## glycerine (Oct 13, 2011)

Man, great job all around!  Nice classic look.  I really like it.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Good to see some of your work Doc. I too have missed seeing your early morning works of art. Nice piece of Cebloplast, it sure made a sweet pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great Doc! Don't you just hate it when work gets in the way like that? I'm getting a bit jealous of everyone making such great kitless pens with actual vintage materials. Thanks for showing us Doc.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 13, 2011)

I have some of that material and I was going to make a kitless out of it soon. I guess I will wait for a little while now. In fear that yours will show mine up! Great work Doc!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 13, 2011)

looks fantastic Doc though I do not see teal in the colors. I wish I could get away from kit pens and just do my own designs and maybe I will soon seeing as I have a kazillion kit pens made. I have a problem though with the need/want to use my own creations for the body parts. I do not like to buy blanks (besides wood of course) and wood a PR from what I understand are not great materials to thread in. Clips... where does one find clips. I have looked every where for clips suitable for kit less/semi kit less pens. 
Anyway, glad to see you have broken away from the kits and have started to make more fulfilling pens.


----------



## wizard (Oct 14, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Man, great job all around!  Nice classic look.  I really like it.


 
   Thank You!! Doc



bitshird said:


> Good to see some of your work Doc. I too have  missed seeing your early morning works of art. Nice piece of Cebloplast,  it sure made a sweet pen.


 
  Ken, Thank you! 



Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Doc! *Don't you just hate it when work gets in the way like that? *I'm  getting a bit jealous of everyone making such great kitless pens with  actual vintage materials. Thanks for showing us Doc.


 
 Jonathon, Thank you! and *yes!*



hewunch said:


> I have some of that material and I was going to  make a kitless out of it soon. I guess I will wait for a little while  now. In fear that yours will show mine up! Great work Doc!



Hans, Thanks! LOL...I'm sure you will make something outstanding! Doc



Ruby pen turning said:


> looks fantastic Doc though I do not see teal in the colors. I wish I could get away from kit pens and just do my own designs and maybe I will soon seeing as I have a kazillion kit pens made. I have a problem though with the need/want to use my own creations for the body parts. I do not like to buy blanks (besides wood of course) and wood a PR from what I understand are not great materials to thread in. Clips... where does one find clips. I have looked every where for clips suitable for kit less/semi kit less pens.
> Anyway, glad to see you have broken away from the kits and have started to make more fulfilling pens.



Brian, Thank you! I got the clip for this pen from Justin (Timebandit) and I believe he got them from Brian Gray...Doc


----------

